# New member saying hi



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Just sayin' hi from Washington! I'm not very good at intros, but here it goes... I used to breed mice, but have just gotten back into it. I love mice and could watch them go on about their lives for hours every day! I have 9 female Adult mice, and 3 Adult males. Five of the mice are fancy mice. I breed my white lab mice for feed/future feeder breeders, and the fancy mice for pets and future breeders as well. I believe even though some of these mice will end up as food, that they all deserve the same great quality treatment that the fancy mice get. As for other animals, I have a seal point Siamese cat, a Savannah monitor lizard (he's almost 3 feet now!), and I plan on expanding my reptile collection in the future. I came here to learn more about my mice (already have!) so I can have the healthiest, happiest, and best looking mice possible.

Here are some pics of my female fancy mice and one of the litters, the white/brown mouse had. The other two are about to have babies most likely next week


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi! and welcome


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

